# DU TV decoders and HDD recorders



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

DU has now upgraded most TV decoders with two options 1. without recording capability and 2. with recording capability. I chose 1. because I already have a HDD recorder which worked perfectly with the original DU decoder I obtained in April2009.

Now I cannot record using my HDD. I receive a message...blocking identified.

Has anyone else experienced this? and found a way round it?


----------

